# Pearl Jam vs Stone Temple Pilots



## manifold (May 14, 2009)

Back in the day everyone thought they sounded a shitload alike.  So with the passage of time, which band do you think is better?


----------



## xotoxi (May 14, 2009)

I like them both...but I just like STP better.  They sound more edgy and hard.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 14, 2009)

PJ all the way ... but then I am a bit biased.


----------



## Article 15 (May 14, 2009)

STP

Pearl Jam has Ten and nothin' else.


----------



## Shogun (May 14, 2009)

When Core came out and Sex Type Thing was their first single to hit the air I thought they were a lot harder than they turned out to be.  I like alot of STP... but they really did become second wave pop grunge.  Pearl Jam, sellouts that they became, was a tighter band that actually defined the 90s rather than drifted along it's currents.  And I fucking HATE Eddie Vedder and his voice which, by the album after Ten, was mixed louder than it should have been.. as if Eddie were the main gimmick.. Which, in all reality, he was.

This version of Alive was MTVs first taste of PJ.  Notice, it's live.  Once upon a time PJ insisted that all of their videos would be live like this.  In fact, I prefer this version instead of the one that ended up on Ten.  But, again, sellouts that they became... Jeremy came along and sucked the wind out of their anti-corporate mantra...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_LQU2-GOXY[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (May 14, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> STP
> 
> Pearl Jam has Ten and nothin' else.




I disagree.  If Plush never hit the airwaves no one would know who STP was.  Meanwhile, album sales alone, from almost every album, stack PJ above STP.


----------



## manifold (May 14, 2009)

For me it's a tough call, but I went with STP for their body of work.

But I still say Alice in Chains and Nirvana are better than both.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 14, 2009)

Nirvana rules!


----------



## xotoxi (May 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > STP
> ...


 
I always hated Plush.  I like all the other songs.


----------



## Shogun (May 14, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...




yea but lots of people did like Plush.  and, I'd say, that was the one song that actually launched their career when little garage bands discovered how easy it was to play.  I mean, their first single about raping a bitch just didn't really strike a chord with 90s flannel crowds.


----------



## Toro (May 14, 2009)

Nirvana.

Nirvana with Mudhoney.
[youtube]HPQdIsM6NvM[/youtube]


----------



## Shogun (May 14, 2009)

manifold said:


> For me it's a tough call, but I went with STP for their body of work.
> 
> But I still say Alice in Chains and Nirvana are better than both.



I'd say that AIC was, hands down, the best band out of the four mentioned in this thread already.  while not as notably popular as the white whale of nirvana and PJ I respect Jerry Cantrell more than anyone else in the lineup.  Facelift is probably, in my opinion, the best album of any of the four bands.. followed closely by Dirt.   


Nirvana...  I still can't listen to anything after Nevermind.  Live Nirvana music is like catshit-covered peanut butter wrapped in a Butter Cup package.  The best thing to come out of that band was Dave Grohl.


----------



## del (May 14, 2009)

who?


----------



## KittenKoder (May 14, 2009)

del said:


> who?



They're a good band to.


----------



## Article 15 (May 14, 2009)

manifold said:


> For me it's a tough call, but I went with STP for their body of work.
> 
> But I still say Alice in Chains and Nirvana are better than both.



Agree.

AiC pumped out several good albums.


----------



## Shogun (May 14, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ooHHveEZnM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Article 15 (May 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_pIGZOq80Lo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_pIGZOq80Lo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Shogun (May 14, 2009)

Music Bank, AIC';s boxed set, is highly recommended.


----------



## manifold (May 14, 2009)

Alice in Chains factoid:  Did you know that Godsmack started out as and AIC tribute band?


----------



## xotoxi (May 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > For me it's a tough call, but I went with STP for their body of work.
> ...


 
The Foo Fighter are quality shit.  Plus their videos are generally hilarious.


----------



## Article 15 (May 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Music Bank, AIC';s boxed set, is highly recommended.



I already own every studio album and a couple of live bootlegs. 

What's new/worth it in the boxed set?


----------



## xotoxi (May 14, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I mean, their first single about raping a bitch just didn't really strike a chord with 90s flannel crowds.


 
That's an awesome song!


----------



## Article 15 (May 14, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I dig the Foo.


----------



## Article 15 (May 14, 2009)

manifold said:


> Alice in Chains factoid:  Did you know that Godsmack started out as and AIC tribute band?



Definitely didn't know that.


----------



## Shogun (May 14, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Music Bank, AIC';s boxed set, is highly recommended.
> ...



Different mixes and versions and live songs.  I'm sure you can, um, figure out a way to try before you but it.

also, any fans of Nirvana should check out the Complete Radio Sessions.  not too shabby.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 15, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nirvana rules!



Best sound Cobain ever made was "BANG"


----------

